# Hello from Kenya



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome from South Carolina..USA


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome from Texas, USA. If you have time share a little about your operation.

12 hives and 9 nucs going into winter here. Finished my second summer and starting my 3rd winter.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Will be looking forward to your sharing your experiences.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Sam!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome


----------



## rubenslosh (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Everyone, nice welcome  

Currently have 30 hives in a langstroth setup but working with another 300 traditional beekeepers helping them maximise revenue from hive products.

we dont really have a winter here so we have around 3 harvests per year after the rainy periods. Ive been primarily working towards beeswax production as a lot of comb gets thrown away without realising its value.


----------

